# Looking for small prismatic LiFePO4 pouch type cells....



## COS (Dec 23, 2008)

I am looking for some small LiFePO4 pouch type cells from 4AH to 8AH. The headway cells from headway headquarters seem to be the best price per AH. I really just want 4-8AH cell but in a pouch. I want to build a small pack of 16 cells for a 48VDC pack on an electric scooter.
Batteryspace and all-battery are kind of crazy expensive. 
FalconEV never seems to reply to an email. 

So, if anyone knows where I can find some pouch cells i'd appreciate a link pretty please. 

If I can't find any, I'll just build a headway pack, I'm just trying to keep it as small as possible.

Thanks
________
Live sex


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

I have no idea about quality or cycle life etc, however it does fit your criteria...
http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=10311
They have a variety of pack sizes and configurations.

There is a certain '81 Camaro on here using the Turnigy Nanotech Li-Po cells that's pretty quick!


----------



## COS (Dec 23, 2008)

rwaudio said:


> I have no idea about quality or cycle life etc, however it does fit your criteria...
> http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=10311


Thanks. I did see those but I prefer a single cell that totals 4-8AH. I'm planning a 16S1P. I prefer not to have cells in parallel due to possible imbalance.
Headway headquarters has a 10AH cell for $18.50. That breaks down to $18.50/10 = $1.85 per AH. That particular hobbyking pack breaks down to ($70.98 / 12) / 2.25AH = $2.6288 per AH.
________
UrLittleAngel


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

COS said:


> Thanks. I did see those but I prefer a single cell that totals 4-8AH. I'm planning a 16S1P. I prefer not to have cells in parallel due to possible imbalance.
> Headway headquarters has a 10AH cell for $18.50. That breaks down to $18.50/10 = $1.85 per AH. That particular hobbyking pack breaks down to ($70.98 / 12) / 2.25AH = $2.6288 per AH.


There around too many pouch cells available, if cost is a concern Headway is probably the best bang for the buck.


----------



## COS (Dec 23, 2008)

I found this place...
http://ev-power.com.au/webstore/index.php/small-lifepo4-cells.html

But there's no specs and shipping to the US might (will?) bump the price wayyyyy up.
I sent them an email requesting a spec sheet. Anyone ever buy from them?

Thanks
________
CALIFORNIA MEDICAL MARIJUANA DISPENSARIES


----------



## MalcolmB (Jun 10, 2008)

These are Lipo rather than LiFePO4, but fit your capacity requirements well and come in 4s1p 8Ah blocks. I'm very tempted to get three for my ebike.
http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=16226


----------



## COS (Dec 23, 2008)

MalcolmB said:


> These are Lipo rather than LiFePO4, but fit your capacity requirements well and come in 4s1p 8Ah blocks. I'm very tempted to get three for my ebike.
> http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=16226


My original plan was to use LiPo's but for the life of me, I could not find a charger for a 16S1P pack. I don't want to split a pack to charge a couple of individual pack.

IF anyone can point me to a 16S pack charger for LiPo's please post me a link. 

Thanks
________
HotPleasure


----------



## MalcolmB (Jun 10, 2008)

How about this one: http://www.fast-lad.co.uk/store/thu...dual_charger_w/balancers_tp820cd-p-13825.html

I'm not sure if you would need to split the 16s string into two before charging, but that shouldn't be a big deal.

EDIT: Sorry, just noticed you said you didn't want to split the pack. I can understand that. I'm searching for plug and play solutions myself.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

COS said:


> My original plan was to use LiPo's but for the life of me, I could not find a charger for a 16S1P pack. I don't want to split a pack to charge a couple of individual pack.
> 
> IF anyone can point me to a 16S pack charger for LiPo's please post me a link.
> 
> Thanks


then get a lipo charger that can charge that high of a voltage, and get a standalone balancer.

Or you could do two chargers at 8s and do it that way. Don't have to break it in half. Just make sure the chargers are isolated.


----------



## COS (Dec 23, 2008)

MalcolmB said:


> http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=16226


You gave me an idea for my son's scooter. I wanted to boost the 25.6V LiFePO4 pack slightly but didn't want to make major changes to his current pack. So i'm going to swap it out with 2 of the packs you linked to and plug them into this BMS board: http://www.batteryspace.com/pcmwithequilibriumfunctionfor296vbatterypackat30alimit.aspx
then get a battery charger for it. Theoretically this will boost the Vout of the pack by ~4VDC so he get's a slightly higher top end over the other kids scooters on SLA's. 
________
LonelyCat


----------

